# DPCM Kodierung



## marrrc (23. Juni 2005)

HiHo.
Ich habe mal ne Frage zu Wave Dateien.
Also im Format Tag in dem Wave Header steht eine 1 für PCM.
Wie lautet die Zahl für das DPCM Format? Oder gibt es dafür keine? 
Muss ich dann ADPCM nehmen?

Ich hoffe das mir jemand Helfen kann.


----------

